# see through glock slide?



## nhbuck1 (Feb 14, 2016)

ok i just got a glock 20. How come i can see through the slide from the side inside the pistol? I can also see my bullets from the side that are in the mag, is this normal? also how come the trigger is so heavy on these is this normal? thank you all very much. I love the gun.
kyle


----------



## nhbuck1 (Feb 14, 2016)

anybody?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The gap between the bottom edge of the slide and top of the frame (between the frame rails) is normal. The gap will be larger on some pistols than others, due to manufacturing tolerances. Glocks have always had this gap. All my Glocks have it to one degree or another, and it doesn't bother me at all. 

I understand that some folks have different standards for how closely parts fit together and what is visually acceptable on various machines (cars, guns, etc.), so if the gap bothers you, maybe Glocks aren't a good choice for you. It kind of sucks that you didn't notice it before making the purchase, but I guess that's water under the bridge, now.

All I can tell you is the gap doesn't negatively affect the performance of the pistol at all under normal circumstances. Glocks are in service all over the world, many in desert or other dusty/dirty environments (I live in North Dakota, and I can tell you the wind here stirs up a lot of dust/dirt on a regular basis, but it's never caused any problems for my Glocks), and as a group, Glocks have no dust-related functioning problems that I am aware of.


----------



## nhbuck1 (Feb 14, 2016)

ok so its normal to see the bullets in the mag from the side? just being safe.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Did you buy it used or new, can you post some pics


----------



## nhbuck1 (Feb 14, 2016)

I Boughy it new, I can kinda see the next round in the mag between the gap between the slide ( space between the slide and grip part) no pics. Its a glock 20.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

nhbuck1 said:


> I Boughy it new, I can kinda see the next round in the mag between the gap between the slide ( space between the slide and grip part) no pics. Its a glock 20.


They're all like that. No big deal. The most important thing is that the gun goes "BANG" every time you squeeze the trigger. Which they do. Glock's are probably one of the most reliable pistols on the market.


----------



## nhbuck1 (Feb 14, 2016)

OK tks how come the triggers seem heavy?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

nhbuck1 said:


> ok so its normal to see the bullets in the mag from the side? just being safe.


Yes. As I write this, I am holding and looking at my gen3 Glock 19 and the cartridge at the top of the magazine is slightly visible. This is normal and nothing to worry about.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

nhbuck1 said:


> OK tks how come the triggers seem heavy?


See my answer to this question in your other thread,
http://www.handgunforum.net/glock/51520-trigger.html

In short, no two Glocks are going to have the same weight and feel with their triggers. I wrote that there is much that can be done to the pistol in order to arrive at a trigger that fits your specific needs. The aforementioned Glock 19 in my post #9 has a superb trigger for a carry gun for me. It comes in at right around 5 pounds, has a very smooth first stage, and the let off is crisp and not at all mushy. Glocks are so easy to work on and tune to get what you want.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

The gap is the result of loose tolerances - which allows functioning under harsh conditions. That's what makes the Glock so reliable. As for the trigger, are you comparing it to a 1911's trigger which is more "crisp" with little or no play before the break? Glock's trigger is designed to be "Spongy" like a light D.A. revolver. With no manual safety, you wouldn't want a light, crisp trigger on a Glock. Most factory Glocks have a 5.5 lb. trigger which is not heavy by any means.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

win231 said:


> The gap is the result of loose tolerances - which allows functioning under harsh conditions. That's what makes the Glock so reliable. As for the trigger, are you comparing it to a 1911's trigger which is more "crisp" with little or no play before the break? Glock's trigger is designed to be "Spongy" like a light D.A. revolver. With no manual safety, you wouldn't want a light, crisp trigger on a Glock. Most factory Glocks have a 5.5 lb. trigger which is not heavy by any means.


I guarantee you are not going to see a 5.5 pound trigger in any Glock right out of the box. And with the gen4's, the weight will come in around 6 pounds 6 ounces to 6 pounds 9-12 ounces.


----------



## Bobv (Oct 31, 2013)

YUUUUP! that's normal alright.


----------

